# Snowboard Instructor



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Finish college first. If your degree is valuable to you, don't lose focus. You can become a ski bum after you finish, I'm sure you'll have plenty of years left to bum around. Those are great aspirations, but being a lifty and making minimum wage while putting off college is not going to help you achieve your long term goals.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Finish college first. If your degree is valuable to you, don't lose focus. You can become a ski bum after you finish, I'm sure you'll have plenty of years left to bum around. Those are great aspirations, but being a lifty and making minimum wage while putting off college is not going to help you achieve your long term goals.


yea...I would agree. I would not want to return to college after screwing around for a semester. Plus you will be dirt poor to boot. I'm living the dream being a ski bum after graduating and working a real job for a couple of years. But I'm a bum with a vehicle, money to buy whatever gear I want, go to whatever resort I choose, etc.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hxash said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> would eventually like to work as a backcountry guide for a heliskiing company. I currently live in the Midwest....what would be the best resorts to work for in the mountains?


finish school, get some certs and experience in the summer...like emt, wilderness emergency certs, aiare, nols stuff

and btw...being a liftee or instructor is not going to do much...but get you on the mountian and perhaps meeting some folks to go with out into the bc

and get out of the midwest...and got to go to the mountian...

American Alpine Institute - Mountaineering School and Guide Service


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

First off your college degree means shit if you are going to be a guide unless you're taking outdoor first responder, wilderness survival, guiding, orienteering, and classes like that which actually make sense. 

Second instructing is the worst decision you could make. You would be better to reach out to a heli ski or guide operation and see if you could shadow/intern/mentor with them. I've had friends do this it's actually relatively short but the experience you get is far more valuable than anything you would get from being an instructor. 

Third if you aren't going to listen to this just know that ski resorts want you for the entirety of the season and taking off your "spring" semester isn't enough you need to be able to move in and be there before Thanksgiving. You'll make slave wages, live in staff housing with up to 3 other minimum wage snow carnies, and probably get a disease or starve from malnourishment.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You'll make slave wages, live in staff housing with up to 3 other minimum wage snow carnies, and probably get a disease or starve from malnourishment.



He's right. Instructors don't get paid for being there. They only get paid while they are teaching lessons. The international workers at my job only get minimum wage and I believe they need to purchase their own food. I'm glad I have my own means of housing up here, and a meal plan that is bundled in with my tuition. Other wise I would not be able to live the way I do. You will more than likely get sick. And you will for sure be hungry. Not a good idea do as others have posted. An instructor job is good for someone who has retired and has stabile income, or a person that is still living at home with mom and dad where the costs are relatively low.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds like they should raise lift prices throughout the industry. It's one thing for the young kids working the lifts to go hungry but I feel bad for the poor guys in management who I'm sure also are.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> First off your college degree means shit if you are going to be a guide unless you're taking outdoor first responder, wilderness survival, guiding, orienteering, and classes like that which actually make sense.
> 
> Second instructing is the worst decision you could make. You would be better to reach out to a heli ski or guide operation and see if you could shadow/intern/mentor with them. I've had friends do this it's actually relatively short but the experience you get is far more valuable than anything you would get from being an instructor.
> 
> Third if you aren't going to listen to this just know that ski resorts want you for the entirety of the season and taking off your "spring" semester isn't enough you need to be able to move in and be there before Thanksgiving. You'll make slave wages, live in staff housing with up to 3 other minimum wage snow carnies, and probably get a disease or starve from malnourishment.


pretty much this.

resort anything means exactly nothing in the world of bc guiding. if you really want to do what you say the best course of action is to drop out of school and move to real mountains and put yourself in them as many days of the year as possible. latch onto people much more experienced than you and learn all you can - you're already at a disadvantage living in the midwest. you need to move to CO, WA, WY, or AK ASAP.

i say this all to you as someone who did the ORLT degree and will really never use those credentials to get a real guiding job.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

There is also lots of competition for those jobs associated with heli outfits from what I have heard. And this is among people with a lot of mountain experience. I don't want to sound like a downer, but the goal to work for a heli outfit is pretty ambitious. 

As an aside, some people have the right personality to be an instructor, but many don't. I would hate that job... but that's just me. Good luck and get a degree first.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

I think some of you need to take a step back, and realize that just because you live in bro-town and you're burned out, it is not a fair reflection on the entire ski industry. 

Your idea is entirely feasible, don't give up on it. What you do not want to do is work at a mountain that doesn't look after their staff. All those stories above, they all exist. However, just as there are shitty mountains to work at, there are also some really good ones.

I know that Jackson and Aspen Ski Co compensate their staff very well. You will also find instructors at these mountains that double as backcountry guides - not so much heli, more touring. Making connections with these people would be a very good idea, gain as much knowledge as you can.

The positives are that you are a girl, and you have an education. If you have some people skills and a level of professionalism then you can get a Job, but its probably going to be part-time. Almost any mountain is going to ask that you show up during busy times, xmas, presidents etc - if you cant do those days then you might have a tough time. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

working for a mountain has nothing to do with BC guiding. it won't help you, it will take away from time you should be learning BC shit. if you want to guide in the BC you need to be more competent and knowledgeable than the vast majority of your clients. you will learn none of that at a resort. especially instructing.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup I taught riding for years at multiple resorts. Until you get up to level 2 and 3 certs (which you can't do in one year) you'll spend 90% of your time doing jay turns and showing how to hold a heel edge. on the bunny slope. You'll also make minimum wage unless you get private request lessons and contrary to popular belief you rarely get tipped. You do get a free season pass and get to meet people to ride with but that's it.

A thing to note I did it while going to school full time actually. That being said I had to give up christmas breaks so I could work. resorts WILL NOT higher for spring season only. The most valuable times for them are the holidays and most resorts have their hiring done by mid November-early December at the latest. In fact resorts start limiting instructor hours and lessons by the end of February right after presidents day. Presidents day is often the last big push for resorts despite riding still going on for another month or two. Tons of fun but not gonna get you any real experience unless you do it for years.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> *working for a mountain has nothing to do with BC guiding. it won't help you*, it will take away from time you should be learning BC shit. if you want to guide in the BC you need to be more competent and knowledgeable than the vast majority of your clients. you will learn none of that at a resort. especially instructing.


..........


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its good you have plans, goals and trying to figure it out...anything is possible. The thing is, bc guiding is a lifetime commitment that takes a lifetime to get competent and there is no short cut but to be in the environment. Imo being a bc guide takes being better than 90% of competent folks (not knobs)...skill, experience and maturity wise. You have folks relying on your competence and maturity and you are matched up against some hairy ass environment...that most reasonable people would not even consider. 

Folks that want to heli into some bc perhaps have too much money, are adrenalin junkies and not well informed...thus they are relying on you to keep them out of trouble. Its not a typical easy job that just involves an internship and a few seasons...and unless you grew up on a gnarls hill you have a lot of catching up to do....like skiing/riding well, terrain, weather, snow knowledge and just mountaineering skills. This winter, met and rode with this 4 yr old girl/skier (has been skiing since 2) that did a decent job of ripping an off piste Baker double black...and when ur competing with folks that have this kind on mtn experience for some coveted heli job...its going to be difficult.

btw...most bc guides are skiers who might also board...perhaps an intermediate goal is to do some time as pro patrol at a gnarls hill.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I think she was scared off.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

way to $#%@ all over the poor girls dream guys :storm: haha


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

AntipodeanSam said:


> way to $#%@ all over the poor girls dream guys :storm: haha


nah...if she wants to come out to a real hill and be an instructor...could hook her up with some contacts. And AAI is right in town. If I were 21 and knew what I know now....I be all over bc dirtbag life.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

AntipodeanSam said:


> way to $#%@ all over the poor girls dream guys :storm: haha


is lying to someone about reality or misleading them with bullshit information a better solution to you?

no one is shitting on anyone's dreams here, if she really wants to do this instructing at a resort is completely pointless and in fact a waste of time.... a bunch of people in this thread are commenting on something they know nothing about.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> nah...if she wants to come out to a real hill and be an instructor...could hook her up with some contacts. And AAI is right in town. If I were 21 and knew what I know now....I be all over bc dirtbag life.


I knew there were some disney fans in here, lets make her dreams come true


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MGD81 said:


> I think some of you need to take a step back, and realize that just because you live in bro-town and you're burned out, it is not a fair reflection on the entire ski industry.
> 
> Your idea is entirely feasible, don't give up on it. What you do not want to do is work at a mountain that doesn't look after their staff. All those stories above, they all exist. However, just as there are shitty mountains to work at, there are also some really good ones.
> 
> ...


You are a moron plain and simple. 

Instructing is not guiding plain and simple. 

I would never put my life in the hands of a snowboard instructor in a BC situation. I've witnessed too many of those fucktards get worked or make stupid rookie mistakes all under the guise of being a "PROFESSIONAL SNOWBOARD INSTRUCTOR". 

You want to be a guide you need Wilderness First Responder 1 training, EMT level 1 would be a better option, Avy level 2 minimum but I would hope they are going for Avy 3. Then there's the time you need in an actual Heli being dropped. Add to that competent riding abilities, but last time I checked riding the Midwest isn't going to give you huge vertical challenges regardless of how many tow rope laps you make. Add to that an understanding of peoples abilities and whether they will freeze or step up in certain situations. 

The BC guide thing is not something one enters into lightly. You are the nanny and steward of those entering into uncontrolled situations. 

I may live in the dead center of the Bro-Muda triangle but I am far from jaded or burnt out. I'm a realist and one who has lost friends to poor decisions by themselves or others in the BC. I'm also one that knows that instructing will not help you nor will a college degree in this. Far better to not sugar coat it than to just blow smoke up someones ass and watch them spend money and time on worthless endeavors that won't help their end result.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Sounds like they should raise lift prices throughout the industry. It's one thing for the young kids working the lifts to go hungry but I feel bad for the poor guys in management who I'm sure also are.


As if paying 75 bucks for a lift ticket isn't enough for you? No, what they need to do is lower the price 10 dollars and watch the people roll in. The resort i work at charges 70 bucks a ticket and only cleared 3,500 people during massachusetts vacation, which is our busiest time of the year. Bottom line is the price of lift tickets is to expensive, and the industry is suffering because they are charging way to much, if they lowered the price by 10 bucks there would be way more people on the mountain, and they could pay people more. I guarantee if i had a hold of the books for some of these resorts, performed a break even analysis per ticket, and dropped the price a little bit according to the BEA tells me there would be a lot more people on the mountain. When the mountain does half price tickets, they bring in 5k plus... Seems to me that if they dropped the price 10 bucks i estimate they would do around 4000-4500 people a day.



MGD81 said:


> I think some of you need to take a step back, and realize that just because you live in bro-town and you're burned out, it is not a fair reflection on the entire ski industry.
> 
> Your idea is entirely feasible, don't give up on it. What you do not want to do is work at a mountain that doesn't look after their staff. All those stories above, they all exist. However, just as there are shitty mountains to work at, there are also some really good ones.
> 
> ...


A lot of mountains can't afford to pay their people... like the one i work at... its no secret they are in the red... but they do take care of us (the employees)... upper management is nothing but accommodating to us. they give us all a pass, we can get tix to almost any resort in NH if we ask for them, we get 10 free lift tickets for friends and family, and they throw parties for us pretty frequently... Its not that they dont want too... its that they simply cant... but as i stated above there are things that are being done wrong, and can probably be fixed.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You are a moron plain and simple.
> 
> Instructing is not guiding plain and simple.
> 
> ...


actually, WFR training is actually more relevant and what is/will be required as a guide.. EMT basic is pretty much only useful for firehouse folks, maybe ski patrol.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> As if paying 75 bucks for a lift ticket isn't enough for you? No, what they need to do is lower the price 10 dollars and watch the people roll in. The resort i work at charges 70 bucks a ticket and only cleared 3,500 people during massachusetts vacation, which is our busiest time of the year. Bottom line is the price of lift tickets is to expensive, and the industry is suffering because they are charging way to much, if they lowered the price by 10 bucks there would be way more people on the mountain, and they could pay people more. I guarantee if i had a hold of the books for some of these resorts, performed a break even analysis per ticket, and dropped the price a little bit according to the BEA tells me there would be a lot more people on the mountain. When the mountain does half price tickets, they bring in 5k plus... Seems to me that if they dropped the price 10 bucks i estimate they would do around 4000-4500 people a day.


70 x 3,500 = 245,000
60 x 4,000 = 240,000
60 x 4,500 = 270,000

Not much to gain, tbh. More people just means more work, longer line ups, and more upset people; who probably won't be looking forward to their next trip to that resort.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> is lying to someone about reality or misleading them with bullshit information a better solution to you?
> 
> no one is shitting on anyone's dreams here, if she really wants to do this instructing at a resort is completely pointless and in fact a waste of time.... a bunch of people in this thread are commenting on something they know nothing about.


Not denying that roostercorn, just pointing out giving somebody a load of don'ts without many do's was giving the thread a pretty downbeat vibe for the girl. I myself know nothing about this stuff but am interested in the positive advice given so I can pass it on to my students


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You are a moron plain and simple.
> 
> Instructing is not guiding plain and simple.
> 
> ...


And there it is, not surprising yet again you fall back on personal insults.

I didn't say that instructing was guiding, but its a good way to start your career, especially if the local guides work as instructors from time to time in the same ski school you work at - I would say that's a pretty damn good way to get a foot in the door. That and it pays way more than being a lifty IF you find the right mountain. 

I have no doubt you have seen plenty of fucktard instructors, you do live at Breck after all, Vail resorts pays just over minimum wage for new instructors, not really going to get them cream of the crop is it. Breck is good for about 1 thing, its park scene, which I have to admit is pretty fucking impressive. 

Like I said, not everywhere is like bro-town. Give the girl some slack.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Heli guide started skiing at 3 years old, in PNW & later Utah...


AARON’S ADVICE:

D_o it for the right reasons, not because it sounds cool at the bar or you want to ski powder for a living. Be ok with living in a remote, inhospitable place.
Get as educated as possible. Take your courses, then apply the information. Go on overnight ski camping trips. Go ski in far-off places you don’t know anything about.
Make contacts in the industry. Make a strong first impression and come across as a professional.
You aren’t going to be a guide for awhile. It’s a desirable job with not a lot of turnover. It’s a profession that’s about seniority._






also, a little dose of reality here:


G*UIDE TRAINING AND CAREER PROGRESSION*
L_evel One:
This course is conducted in non-glaciated terrain and involves the use of lifts, snow cats, and helicopters, and is meant as a first step towards the career of ski guiding. Prerequisites: Advanced skiing/riding ability, advanced fitness level, advanced first aid training or OEC, avalanche awareness education.

Level Two:
This course is intended for advanced participants that have completed an AMSG LI or have equivalent industry experience. It is held in the heavily glaciated, big-mountain terrain of the Chugach Range of Alaska, and is a valuable and important step in the progression towards becoming a world-class heli-guide. The focus of level two is to allow participants as much time as possible using a helicopter to access this serious terrain. Prerequisites: AMSG LI, Wilderness First Responder/OEC, Level I avalanche training, advanced skiing ability, high level of fitness/injury free.

Aspirant Guide:
An AMSG Aspirant Guide is a working guide who furthers experience by working flight deck and fueling operations, coordinating rescue, and acting as a tail guide as needed. This is a crucial step in a successful guide’s learning process and completion of the AMSG LI & LII are significant steps towards securing this position. Prerequisites: AMSG LI & II, WFR/OEC/EMT, LI, II & III avalanche training, expert skiing ability, advanced rescue and mountaineering skills, high level of fitness.

Guide:
An AMSG Guide is an experienced team member who can bring considerable assets to the team. These guides also work as forecasters, are responsible for training of new team members, and take on a larger responsibility in all aspects of the company's operations. Prerequisites: Guides generally have more than 100 days guiding in that range, are advanced level III avalanche forecasters and educators, have extensive high angle and crevasse rescue training and are extremely fit, expert skier/riders.

Lead Guide:
An AMSG Lead guide is a highly experienced guide that understands all aspects of company operations. Lead guides oversee daily operations including operating area, run selection, efficient flight operations and adherence to all protocols. Prerequisites: An AMSG lead guide is an extremely experienced guide with several years working with a heli-guiding operation. These guides generally have more than 500 days as an Aspirant Guide or Guide, usually in that region or with that company. These guides have a highly elevated understanding of the mechanized ski industry and can function in any role necessary.



AMSG Instructors

Our instructor pool consists of a World Extreme Ski Champion, AMGA certified guides, career snow-safety advocates and a variety of industry professionals. Incorporating the experiences of nine seasons of mechanized guide schools and blending the skill sets of these world-class guides, the AMSG course is unparalleled in this industry. This is the only course of this nature that can offer instructors of this caliber, combined with a curriculum that has been evolving and progressing consistently for nine seasons.

_

the first course is almost $4,000 not including transportation food, lodging.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

deagol said:


> So you want to be a heli ski guide? - Freeskier
> 
> started skiing at 3 years old, in PNW & later Utah...
> 
> ...


Teaching snowboarding at the right mountain and continuing your backcountry education in your time off will give you a better chance of being some kind of guide in the future than staying in the midwest.

FACT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

MGD81 said:


> Teaching snowboarding at the right mountain and continuing your backcountry education in your time off will give you a better chance of being some kind of guide in the future than staying in the midwest.
> 
> FACT


moving to the big mountains anywhere and being a dedicated backcountry rider will get you a foot in the door and a start on the experience you need, and you will meet the right people for the industry you want to be in. not being an instructor at a resort - fact.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

instructing at a resort or going to school for an outdoor leadership degree are both simply wasting time if you really want to do this.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> moving to the big mountains anywhere and being a dedicated backcountry rider will get you a foot in the door and a start on the experience you need, and you will meet the right people for the industry you want to be in. not being an instructor at a resort - fact.


I didn't realize being a dedicated backcountry rider paid the bills. My bad. 

Let me know where this happens, I and every one of my backcountry crew will quit our jobs we do to pay the bills so we can ride backcountry, and move there.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

you need to also have a lot of $$$$ to pay for the education, among all the other stuff. I don't think instructors make a ton of money, but whatever. Being an instructor, you tend to spend all your time around beginners. Not the best way to become an expert big mountain skier and mountaineer (I got this from looking at the prerequisites listed in my prior post)


this looks like a good starting point


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

MGD81 said:


> Teaching snowboarding at the right mountain and continuing your backcountry education in your time off will give you a better chance of being some kind of guide in the future than staying in the midwest.
> 
> FACT


Hey, I'm not trying to start an argument, but I don't think anyone here said she should stay in the midwest and no one said she shouldn't try the ski bum thing out. The thing that's being said is being a snowboard instructor will not lead to being a heli ski guide...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

MGD81 said:


> I didn't realize being a dedicated backcountry rider paid the bills. My bad.
> 
> Let me know where this happens, I and every one of my backcountry crew will quit our jobs we do to pay the bills so we can ride backcountry, and move there.


just because you lack the creativity to follow what you want doesn't mean that other people do too.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> just because you lack the creativity to follow what you want doesn't mean that other people do too.


Thanks for the concern, but i'm doing alright.

Splitting is my passion, I have no intention of turning it into work.

Making assumptions on people you don't even know makes you look like a real fucking idiot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MGD81 said:


> And there it is, not surprising yet again you fall back on personal insults.
> 
> I didn't say that instructing was guiding, but its a good way to start your career, especially if the local guides work as instructors from time to time in the same ski school you work at - I would say that's a pretty damn good way to get a foot in the door. That and it pays way more than being a lifty IF you find the right mountain.
> 
> ...


I call it how I see it, if you can't deal with that maybe the Internet isn't for you. 

Actually Vail resorts sets first year instructors up pretty well to make it a career. It's what they do with it after that which dictates that. As most suck as people and are only here to do the one and done this is why they can't make shit for a wage. But the point is INSTRUCTING is not GUIDING.

Playing tour guide around in bounds terrain at any resort is not the same as being dropped on a face out of a heli. That right there is the biggest difference in what you're trying to tell this person. This whole local guide principal is just bullshit tour guided skip the line crap at a resort which to get to that level you have to pay dues and put in time, hence not getting closer to the end result. 

The best thing to do would be call up Silverton Mountain and see if they offer an apprenticeship program. After checking with them look into any of the various BC cat operations that have heli's i.e. some of the ones around AK or Revelstoke. After that reach out to SASS and talk to them. If none of those options pan out go after cat ski operations like those in the Cascades or Northern CO. I would personally say go with the NW ones as the terrain is far better than what you would find in CO. 

Shred the only reason I list EMT1 is there are skill sets you learn in there that will carry over, Emt2 and above is where the training will really pan out. Mountaineering courses will also pay off as well.

And because I forgot to throw this in I'm adding it now. Riding ability is huge. Being proficient in the ability to ride and comprehend the natural terrain which is ever changing can make or break you. No offense to the OP but being from the Midwest I doubt you've ever done a 20k day of vertical non stop.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The best thing to do would be call up Silverton Mountain and see if they offer an apprenticeship program. After checking with them look into any of the various BC cat operations that have heli's i.e. some of the ones around AK or Revelstoke. After that reach out to SASS and talk to them. If none of those options pan out go after cat ski operations like those in the Cascades or Northern CO. I would personally say go with the NW ones as the terrain is far better than what you would find in CO.


I agree.

Vail Resorts does no more than any other large scale resort does, not out of the goodness of their hearts, but because it makes commercial sense. Most people do 1 or 2 or 5 and done with VR and leave because charging 850 for a private lesson and paying the instructor 100 starts to grind on you. Instructors talk a lot, I have a pretty good idea of who makes what. 

I NEVER said that guiding and instructing are the same thing.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

andrewdod said:


> As if paying 75 bucks for a lift ticket isn't enough for you? No, what they need to do is lower the price 10 dollars and watch the people roll in. The resort i work at charges 70 bucks a ticket and only cleared 3,500 people during massachusetts vacation, which is our busiest time of the year. Bottom line is the price of lift tickets is to expensive, and the industry is suffering because they are charging way to much, if they lowered the price by 10 bucks there would be way more people on the mountain, and they could pay people more. I guarantee if i had a hold of the books for some of these resorts, performed a break even analysis per ticket, and dropped the price a little bit according to the BEA tells me there would be a lot more people on the mountain. When the mountain does half price tickets, they bring in 5k plus... Seems to me that if they dropped the price 10 bucks i estimate they would do around 4000-4500 people a day.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of mountains can't afford to pay their people... like the one i work at... its no secret they are in the red... but they do take care of us (the employees)... upper management is nothing but accommodating to us. they give us all a pass, we can get tix to almost any resort in NH if we ask for them, we get 10 free lift tickets for friends and family, and they throw parties for us pretty frequently... Its not that they dont want too... its that they simply cant... but as i stated above there are things that are being done wrong, and can probably be fixed.


not to derail...but...imho the fix is not to get in a leveraged/loan position that result in spendy lift tix prices... and focus on the experience of the consumer and not the corperate profits for the share holders. Our little hill has $50/day, basically no lines at the chair, no corporate bs littering the hill and does a reasonable job of having a "decent" experience for the counsumer (qualified...know your shit and take care of your shit...we are not here to pamper your shit). And it is no secret that working for the hill...ur there because you want to be on the hill and don't mind getting screwed as an employee....cause there are much better ways of riding more than working for the hill.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> not to derail...but...imho the fix is not to get in a leveraged/loan position that result in spendy lift tix prices... and focus on the experience of the consumer and not the corperate profits for the share holders. Our little hill has $50/day, basically no lines at the chair, no corporate bs littering the hill and does a reasonable job of having a "decent" experience for the counsumer (qualified...know your shit and take care of your shit...we are not here to pamper your shit). And it is no secret that working for the hill...ur there because you want to be on the hill and don't mind getting screwed as an employee....cause there are much better ways of riding more than working for the hill.



I agree with you, but you gotta remember some of these high dollar resorts still do that. They have a scale for customer satisfaction that ski nh does. Waterville ranks number 1 out of all resorts yet they still have a hard time bringing people in... Yet loon is packed with people. It could be a number of reasons perhaps the terrain, the price, the lodging accommodations. A simple way that I would see if I could help it is fix something that I have control over... I'd see if I could drop the price and if I could that would be how I start.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> I agree with you, but you gotta remember some of these high dollar resorts still do that. They have a scale for customer satisfaction that ski nh does. Waterville ranks number 1 out of all resorts yet they still have a hard time bringing people in... Yet loon is packed with people. It could be a number of reasons perhaps the terrain, the price, the lodging accommodations. A simple way that I would see if I could help it is fix something that I have control over... I'd see if I could drop the price and if I could that would be how I start.


The real way to make money is in the concessions.. If you drop the price to a 25-40 level more people show, the potential then is to sell them more expensive/ profitable stuff, beer, burgers, chips......


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Well see yeah you can do that, but you also gotta remember food costs a lot of money as well. So that's not something id be willing to try right away I'd keep the food at it's current level.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

not saying drop price of food, drop price of lift ticket keep food the same ....make lots of money on hungry people on the slopes


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

One of my coworkers tried this, he graduated with a degree in engineering and tried to work as a BC guide, for skiing in the winter and also mountaineering/climbing in the summer. Didn't take long for him to realize the numbers didn't work. All I can say is, if you are leaving college with some debt and want to support yourself as a guide, good luck.


----------

